# Not much to see



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

I am new to the hobby, still gathering info to start my N scale. This is my start a 4x8 phase 1 phase 2 will also be a 4x8. Going for a 2 city look with like a country side in between. Again not much to look at right now sorry if it is boring.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a good start to me.

Let the progress pics begin.

Don


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks clean and solid. A good foundation and track work makes all the difference on how smooth your trains run.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with comments. It looks really strong. The foam is a great base...you can do so many things with foam.

I also have an N-scale 4x8. Just the other day I got my outer loop running, so I'm not very far ahead of you.


----------



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> I agree with comments. It looks really strong. The foam is a great base...you can do so many things with foam.
> 
> I also have an N-scale 4x8. Just the other day I got my outer loop running, so I'm not very far ahead of you.


I just had my track up and running also testing my trains. Took it apart already to get my layout drawn. Doing a freelance/prototype of the Milwaukee Road in Montana and left my self 2 openings to expand. LOL


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i like your track plan.

i will suggest you put diagnol braces on top of legs up to table.

i see in your other posting you did add horizontal bracing on bottom of legs.:thumbsup:


----------

